# 105 5600 compatibility with the newer, longer pull arm front mechs



## trowakage (Jun 15, 2018)

*105 5600 compatibility with new front mechs*

My wife's 105 5600 2x front mech just broke (a small chunk of the spring snapped off where it rested against the pull arm) and I was wondering which of the newer FDs would work as a replacement since the 5800 is 11s now? Would the Tiagra 4700 FD work? Or do I need to try and find an older 5600/5700 FD?


----------

